# Another Buck from the  Buck stand !!!



## biggabuck (Oct 11, 2008)

Killed this guy this morning at 8:55. The game forecast this morning was for peak movement at 9:00 and they were right on. I saw a buck at about 8:53 or so and i took ot my horn's and rattled and hit my buck roar and my can and looked up and this guy was standing 40 yds away i shot and he ran off with his tail up and ran up hill. And my heart hit the ground i thought i had missed him so i waited 15 min or so and got down and found blood.Went and got my son who was with me which makes it even that much better. Anyway we tracked him about 75 yds and found him piled up. This is my 3rd buck in a row on opening weekend of M/l season. I saw a much better buck last weekend but i'm tickled to death. Maybe my son can get one in the morning.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrads


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice one !   Congrats!


----------



## stev (Oct 11, 2008)

nice un .


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Oct 11, 2008)

dad and i both say congrats! maybe ill get one of those someday!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats......agree with the Fish and Game Forecast...I have used it for the last three years and it works very well..congrats again on the deer


----------



## turkeyed (Oct 11, 2008)

What county were you hunting?


----------



## stev (Oct 11, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> Killed this guy this morning at 8:55. The game forecast this morning was for peak movement at 9:00 and they were right on. I saw a buck at about 8:53 or so and i took ot my horn's and rattled and hit my buck roar and my can and looked up and this guy was standing 40 yds away i shot and he ran off with his tail up and ran up hill. And my heart hit the ground i thought i had missed him so i waited 15 min or so and got down and found blood.Went and got my son who was with me which makes it even that much better. Anyway we tracked him about 75 yds and found him piled up. This is my 3rd buck in a row on opening weekend of M/l season. I saw a much better buck last weekend but i'm tickled to death. Maybe my son can get one in the morning.


Is this deer from over yonder?


----------



## HunterK (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice buck.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes Steve same area i always hunt. Gwinnett


----------



## Hoss (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats on the ML buck.

Hoss


----------



## ultramag (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Fine buck.  Congrats!


----------



## Full Pull (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 12, 2008)

good job bigga!


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice buck. Did you kill that one off Satellite?
Our dog "Dixie" is doing great. Thanks, Allen


----------



## leo (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice one, congrats


----------



## BIG Elvis (Oct 15, 2008)

was he eating out of the blue half barrel feeder when you shot'em?


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 15, 2008)

Allen im gald that the dog is doing good and yes i killed it in the same place that i've killed all the other bucks. And Big Elvis if you know anything about a blue half barrel then you would know its in the back of my truck empty. By the way who are you and how do you know about the barrel


----------



## BIG Elvis (Oct 16, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> Allen im gald that the dog is doing good and yes i killed it in the same place that i've killed all the other bucks. And Big Elvis if you know anything about a blue half barrel then you would know its in the back of my truck empty. By the way who are you and how do you know about the barrel



I know about the blue barrel, and yes I can see that,THAT ONE is in the back of your truck and may be empty. But I seem to recall there being more than one. By the way I have gotten a few pm's from others on here that I have replied to in threads and by pm's asking who I am , not to worry you'll soon find out. Till then just keep wondering, oh I am closer than you think


----------



## stev (Oct 16, 2008)

BIG Elvis said:


> I know about the blue barrel, and yes I can see that,THAT ONE is in the back of your truck and may be empty. But I seem to recall there being more than one. By the way I have gotten a few pm's from others on here that I have replied to in threads and by pm's asking who I am , not to worry you'll soon find out. Till then just keep wondering, oh I am closer than you think


I guess you didnt know he has goats to cut his grass.and they are feeders for the goats.


----------



## BIG Elvis (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats funny I dont remember seeing any goats at his house I think its against the law for him to have farm animals


----------



## stev (Oct 16, 2008)

sure he does they are in the basement when they aint mowin.he never showed you the new goats?I just taklked to him a minute ago .


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 16, 2008)

What ever Nathan.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 16, 2008)

I was wrong When i said Nathan. I should of Said what ever Northside Goat Rappest.


----------



## frogtownbuck (Oct 16, 2008)

Northside Goat Rappest,now thats funny,havent heard that in a while,funny you said that Mike,I talked to that sucker today and he was asking me all kinds of questions about the barrel and asked me who Big Elvis is.Seams like you narrowed it down.Good luck this weekend and let me know if yall do any good.I know im behind now but come day light Sat.look out deer.You know i cant stand loosing.Between you and me i sure feel sorry for the deer already if we do the same as the years in the past.Good luck to you and big H this weekend.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 16, 2008)

great buck, congrats. were is the shot hole?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep I talked to Gibbs today but it aint me, I got a pm from him 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 16, 2008)

I do to Micheal!! Im going to start in the morning.Yall have fun in Monticello and be careful.


----------



## BIG Elvis (Oct 17, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> I was wrong When i said Nathan. I should of Said what ever Northside Goat Rappest.



 neither of you have figured it out. Like Frogtownbuck said hadnt heard that in a while but its still funny.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 17, 2008)

Why not let us know who you are. Or go away im to old to play games.Plus If you saw more than one half barrell then you know more about a certain piece of property than i do which means you are a REAL POACHER!!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 17, 2008)

Big Elvis does your boss know that you are playing on his computer in the camera truck?


----------



## frogtownbuck (Oct 17, 2008)

Camera Truck,uuuhhh ooohhh,sounds bad for you Big Elvis.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 17, 2008)

Micheal how are you on here at 2:42 pm Your boss is going to be real mad at you for being at the shop.


----------



## stev (Oct 17, 2008)

Some one is in trouble


----------



## frogtownbuck (Oct 20, 2008)

I wasnt at the shop,Got the deer bug and had to leave at 12:00,you know how it is.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh alright then.


----------



## BIG Elvis (Oct 23, 2008)

Plus If you saw more than one half barrell then you know more about a certain piece of property than i do which means you are a REAL POACHER!!!![/QUOTE]

Sorry I have been working alot since last weekend was opening day of rifle season and havent had a chance to get back, but now that you mention it are you saying theres a difference in a part time poacher and a REAL POACHER? Oh yeah whats with the camera truck? I have a camera in my truck. Just wondering


----------

